# Stunted growth



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a pair of oberhosli wethers who are 3 years old and weigh 90 pounds each. I should not have gotten them but they were starving where they were. They are too small for packing anything more than a lawn chair each. They could pull my small cart if I use them as a team and a small person on the cart. They can also help in clearing land, but I really want them to be bigger.

I wish there was something I could do to help them grow up to nice big boys. Any suggestions?

I talked to Steve from Edlweiss Acres and he said that some people are crossing oberhoslis with nigerian dwarfs to create a small goat. Either that or these were stunted by poor nutrition when they were young. 

The guy I bought them from had pack llamas for his hunting trips and wanted to try goats but changed his mind. I asked him if they were brothers. He told me the boys were born a month apart and he didn't know if they had the same mother or the same father. I don't think the guy knew much about goats (or animals for that matter). He only knew that he bought them from a guy who got them from the Portland area.

If anyone would like them in their herd let me know because I need bigger goats.
They are sweet and loving and did great on the hike we took. 

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

They are great with kids for a 4-H project perhaps. The two of them could go to a 4-H family. If no one has a burning desire for them, I can keep them for my 4-H kids. I can post pics o them tomorrow.

Karen


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

As I understand it.
A mature goat can pack 1/3 his body weight.
If they are in condition that is.

Would not that be up to 30 lbs for a 90 lb goat?
Of is my math wrong.

If so. 30 lbs is a lot more than a lawn chair.

2 gallons of water is 16 lbs. And alot heavier than
you think. I matters more thier attitude. and if you 
like them.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

although I personally go with the 25% of body weight rule, I agree, that even 22 lbs. are a packload that is not to be underestimated.

@xololady: try packing a pack with 20 or 25 lbs and you will be astonished what you can all fit into it. When I packed for our first 3-day hike, planning to take 4 goats with me, I wasn't able to max out the 25% rule for every goat. I would have had to pack stoves and other stuff, to reach that.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

On our first hike, York was carrying 2 folding chairs and Yaz was carrying packs with about 9 small water bottles. Yaz couldn't get up the trail and laid down with a panicked look on his face. I took half the bottles out of his packs and he still struggled, so he traded with his brother and got the lawn chairs. York did better but still couldn't carry all the bottles. I had to get Zorro to carry some along with lunch. He never complained. Unfortunately, he is the one that we lost in the fall.

you are right about the weight limits. I probably just need to get them conditioned before adding too much weight.

Thank you!

Karen


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

was this there first time out with saddles and packs?

I start the serious pack training by letting them carry a saddle for several weeks and then add panniers with a 0,5 litre bottle on each side.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

These guys are never going to be able to carry even 25% of their weight for a serious packtrip. Short day hikes at 25% maybe but they are going to wear out sooner than later. Goats this size end up with ligament damage at the 25-30% load level.
They will make nice picnic carriers but please don't over pack them. The two together would be a good driving team.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I agree with you Carolyn that they will never be much for serious packers. But last weekend we went for a short hike and it was enjoyable. Yaz carried a saddle with my water bottle and York went along for the practice. Picnic hikes are my speed right now. 

They are loving and always stretch up for a kiss when I see them. You are right that attitude is everything. They get hugs and kisses as much as possible. 

My avatar is my York from that hike. It was pouring down rain but otherwise fun. I am sure they would have had more fun if it hadn't been raining.

Karen


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

We tried the pack string technique. It worked for about a minute, long enough to get a pic.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

These are the two in question?

They don't look that much stunted to me, considering that the saddle on the front goat fits and isn't too big.

I have some experience with goats that come from poor raising conditions but rose to the task of mediocre packgoat. They take longer and need more care. Maybe you should have checked them if they need supplements and also give them time to build up stamina - if you have already decided to keep them.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't say I know much of anything about goats except for the 3 that I have, but I am wondering if the age is wrong. I don't know how long you have had them, but they look like they could just be younger than he thought, and with the growth differences over 3-4 years, maybe they are small 2 year old kids that will grow in the spring. Seems like it could be possible, considering the saddles do fit them fairly well, and they had poor care before you got them.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

yep, the horns are quite short for three year olds.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a link that shows how to age a goat by looking at their teeth up to 4 years of age.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=752


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you, Rex for the advice. I took pics of their teeth, and I would appreciate it if you could humor me and tell me what you think. I thought they all looked the same. I know how old Zelda and Abraham are. Zelda is 2 years old and Abraham is 10 months old. Brownfeather is 10 or 11 years old.

One is a horse. she wanted in on the action.[attachment=3:1wtd61cp]york teeth (2).jpg[/attachment:1wtd61cp]


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't want you to miss anyone, especially the horse, Muffin.

Faline, Vic, Vinnie, Yaz and York are all rescues and I do not know their backgrounds. Faline was bought at the livestock auction as an adult and we are sure she was abused. We are at least her fourth home.

Thank you for your help!

Karen


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Its very hard to tell from a small picture. Here's my best guess.

*York*- Can't really see the last set of teeth so he is at least three years old.
*Brown Feather*- Appears to have a full set of adult teeth
*Zelda*- Appears to have her three year old teeth already. This could be because she is on a high protein diet and growing fast or simply genetics.
*Abraham*- Looks like he still has his baby teeth.
*Yaz*- It appears from the photo that he only has three sets of adult teeth but they sure seemed worn down more than normal from the photo. If he had all four sets of teeth I'd guess this goat was older.
*Vinnie and Vic*- Appear to have at least three year old teeth but I couldn't see the fourth set to tell any more from the photo.
*Muffin*- Needs a toothbrush for Christmas...lol
*Faline*- appears to have all her adult teeth in place but they appear to be worn quite a bit.

Like I said it was pretty hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you Rex. You are a great help. I think you confirmed the numbers I thought. Vic and Vinnie are supposed to be about 6, so I named them accordingly, but it would be nice if they are younger. Yaz and York are supposed to be 3 but their horns are short and they are small. Perhaps they are an attempt at a miniature breeding.

Muffin looks like she needs to cut out the snoose!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My boys grew well into their 5th year. I always fed them up good for spring growth spurt time and they always responded. 
They may still catch up a little more as long as their guts aren't scarred from coxi.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

My 4 year old wether is 34 inches.
my yearling is just over 24 inches.
and the nigie is about 18 inches.
That is measureing at the shoulders.

they all look normal in size.


----------

